# Kenpo Stick forms?



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 20, 2005)

Which kenpo systems have stick forms?  I know some do, but others don't.

 Thanks!


----------



## Blindside (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm sure there are other systems out there with stick forms, but the most obvious example is EPAK's Form 7.  

Lamont


----------



## goshawk (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm sure someone else could answer this with a tad more authority, but the green belt with his lesson before mine has been working on stick forms for about a month (prompting me to arrive even earlier than usual so as to ogle the *Shiny*). We're a Tracy school....I so want to do those. <.< I'll stop now.


----------



## BigCat63 (Jun 21, 2005)

We have a stick form using two short sticks as part of our 1st degree brown requirements in Rod Martin's Kenpo.


----------



## Sapper6 (Jun 21, 2005)

does anyone out there currently have, or know where to find, a viewable clip of Form 7?  


@ BigCat63

what is Rod Martin Kenpo?  is it American Kenpo or Chinese driven?


----------



## BigCat63 (Jun 21, 2005)

Sapper6 - To the best of my understanding RM Kenpo is very similar to Tracy up through Brown and very similar to Parker from Black onwards. Having never studied anything else thats the best I can tell you. In addition to our school I believe it is still taught in one other school here in Northern California as well as at the Stanford University Kenpo Club. 
Perhaps if Mr. Wortman is around he can shed some more light on this...


----------



## Jmh7331 (Jun 21, 2005)

Sapper6 said:
			
		

> does anyone out there currently have, or know where to find, a viewable clip of Form 7?


Long 7 

You have to register but it is free.  All/most of the forms are posted.  It doesn't look like they are working now though. I e-mailed the webmaster, I'm not sure whether it's them or me.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 21, 2005)

I wanted to watch the video but I have to download real player :idunno:  just to watch it. I already have quicktime, and media player. All I need is another thing downloaded on my pc.

Thanks for the link by the way.  :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jun 21, 2005)

I gave up on RealPlayer because it was too greedy. It kept trying to change associations, install itself on the taskbar, etc.

As to Kenpo sticks, I've heard people assert it's original EPAk and that it's a later add-on only used in some systems, but I don't know what the truth is!


----------



## Michael Billings (Jun 22, 2005)

Try Real Alternative it has Media Player with no frills (just Google it). It will play most Real One crap.  Here is one site mirroring them 

http://sourceforge.net/projects/guliverkli/

  -Michael


----------



## arnisador (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks, I just downloaded it! I'll give it a try.


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Jun 22, 2005)

in sei kosho shorei kai, hanshi juchnik teaches serrada escrima and a lot of people from his org teach it as well.........thats where i was exposed to it.


----------



## sksk (Jun 22, 2005)

Yes, i was exposed to the serrada and also the baltinwak by Hanshi Juchnik.
But, as far as forms go i believe that Sijo Ed Parker was one of the first to incorporate it into kenpo. I also believe he gave the impetous to Guru Dan Inosanto to search out his filipino martial arts roots.

George


----------



## Brian Jones (Jun 24, 2005)

The AKKI has a full club (stick) curriculum. This incldues forms, two man sets and techniques.

Brian Jones


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 24, 2005)

AKKI?  Paul Mills right?


----------



## Brian Jones (Jun 25, 2005)

Yep.  that's right. Sorry, I should have clarified that in the first place. But yes AKKI (and the club material) is from Paul Mills.  As I said its pretty comprehensive, from forms, two man sets, some disarms and techniques.  I should say (And I am going out on a limb becuse there are certainly those who cane speak to it better than I) comprehenive as it applies to Kenpo. There are certain movements in the FMA, such as palis-palis that you won't find in the kenpo stick stuff.  Nor much tapi-tapi. That's not to say any of that is bad,  I do Modern Arnis as well.  Just trying to help show the differences.  I aam not sure but most EPAk schools will do form 7, plus soem bits and pieces. I think Mr. Mills is the first to actually have a thought out curriculum on the sick as it applies to Kenpo.
  All in all its pretty good stuff.

Brian Jones


----------

